# New to WingTsun - Please share training injury thoughts experiences?



## krauser (Feb 4, 2008)

Please share training injury thoughts or experiences?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tenth1 (Feb 5, 2008)

i once saw a fellow student striking another student in the face while sparring, this resulted in a cut knuckle for the striker as the student he struck has slightly protruding teeth and was not wearing a gum shield,the knuckle later became infected ,the student who was struck suffered only slight swelling to the lips which went down in about three days the other guy ended up on anti biotics and had a painfully swolen hand for about two weeks,
moral of the story is always use safety equipment when sparring to protect not only yourself but also your training partner!!


----------



## krauser (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks!
Any one else that has some experiences with WingTsun injuries?


----------



## geezer (Feb 5, 2008)

krauser said:


> Thanks!
> Any one else that has some experiences with WingTsun injuries?


 
I've been having persistent pain in the right shoulder--it began with a work related injury, but chi sau has really aggravated the condition. Many other older practitioners I've spoken to have similar symptoms--perhaps from over training the right side?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know students who have ended up with broken ribs, dislocated shoulders and damaged legs (joints)

Yet wing chun still is one of the safest arts to train under
Why? Because every hit is taught to be controlled

Whilst some arts will throw flurried punches or long range attacks which could end up anywhere, wing chun is very precise about where to hit


----------



## marcus_p (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Krauser,

Don't let anyone mystify the Art to you. Martial Arts is a long journey. I know two Disciples of the Late Grandmaster, Yip Man SiFu, and both tell me they have some knowledge, but continue to learn and seek to understand more.

Regarding training, you have to be realistic and accept that sometimes you'll get hurt, especially when you start learning to spar. As the intensity gets higher in your practice session, you will definitely eat some punches and kicks until you earn the feeling and capture your technique. Train smart, train safely, train honestly, and help your partners. Arm Pads, Leg Pads, mouthpiece, headgear and the cup are a must. Linament oil, or Dit Da Jow is VERY important in the early stages, and for those times when you have an injury. If you train 5-7 times a week, you should examine your diet. There are many qualified people who can help you there.

Here is some advice from my SiFu's most recent article: 





> To fully earn this style will take years of honest study, perseverance, and dedication.  Without a doubt, you will need advice along the way and an open mind to accept many different ideas to better yourself.  Always remember that you will make many mistakes along the way and that the most important thing about a true quest for knowledge is considering it an endless journey.  Accept the ideas you come across, compare them with what you know and try them out.  You have nothing to lose and everything to gain through research and discussion.  When you are training in the field of Wing Chun, think about what you are learning and do not be afraid to respectfully ask your SiFu, &#8220;Why?&#8221;, &#8220;How?&#8221;, or &#8220;How can I improve?&#8221;.  This is not to question his knowledge, but if he can not or will not answer your questions it may be necessary to find another SiFu. There is nothing top secret in Wing Chun because every thing in the art can be explained scientifically or mathematically with physics, geometry, and anatomy. The only secret is to train hard.


Good luck in your training


----------



## qwksilver61 (Feb 7, 2008)

Watch out for neck injuries,some trainers put a lot of emphasis on the whip lash,ie;the grab spin and whip to the ground,check out you tube and you will see first hand,on cold muscle not good.That is why you should spend a good amount of time warming up and stretching before trashing your body.as for the shoulder thingy I feel your pain!


----------



## geezer (Feb 9, 2008)

qwksilver61 said:


> Watch out for neck injuries,some trainers put a lot of emphasis on the whip lash,ie;the grab spin and whip to the ground,check out you tube and you will see first hand,on cold muscle not good.That is why you should spend a good amount of time warming up and stretching before trashing your body.as for the shoulder thingy I feel your pain!



Good warm-ups, stretching and a sensible approach to training will certainly reduce the number and severity of injuries. But we all screw up once in a while, and being over fifty, I don't heal very fast. I mean the joint and tendon things take _years_. Then, after a certain age, I guess you never really recover. I'll worry about that when I get there. Meanwhile, I met a rally cool MD who trains WT with the EBMAS group in CA. He gave me some great advice. Also, Master Jeff Webb in Austin, TX pointed me in the right direction. Now it's just a matter of time to do regular physical therapy and light-duty training...or face possible surgery. I'll take the therapy alternative, thank you. By the way, Joe, I may not be able to make Master Webb's "WT Winter-Camp" in Austin. PM me to let me know what you're up to.

As for the rest of you, how about them knees???


----------



## profesormental (Feb 13, 2008)

Greetings.

Many times I've noticed that the injuries I've had have helped me to find more optimal ways to move... here's why...

Injured, I've had to learn to move in ways that are more comfortable biomechanically for my body. Now that I look at it, it has made my execution if forms and chi sao more effortless, crisper, yet stronger.

I've had injuries in my shoulder, elbow, hips and knees. Every time I recover, I get stronger, more stable and after practice I get faster.

Shoulder injuries from chi sao can come from force on the joint in weak angles... either from sudden bad form or not yielding to too much force. For example you can yield to the force on the bong sau and do another technique or you can shoot a biu jee sau and follow up.

Hope that helps.

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## geezer (Feb 14, 2008)

profesormental said:


> Shoulder injuries from chi sao can come from force on the joint in weak angles... either from sudden bad form or not yielding to too much force. For example you can yield to the force on the bong sau and do another technique or you can shoot a biu jee sau and follow up.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Juan M. Mercado



I think you nailed it, Prof. --I'm really getting picky about my form and also about not tensing up. And, both my shoulder and my techniques are slowly improving. I like what you said about learning from your injuries. Wise words.


----------



## krauser (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback.
I have started the training and so far so good


----------

